
HPC Systems Special Offer: Two A64FX Nodes in a 2U for $40k - robin_reala
https://www.anandtech.com/show/15885/hpc-systems-special-offer-two-a64fx-nodes-in-a-2u-for-40k
======
ksec
Unfortunately the 2 node FX700 is for Japan only. Overseas [1] has a minimum
order of 128 nodes. But it is still nice to see Fujitsu offering it. I thought
they would keep it to themselves and has some ridiculous purchasing procedure
just to get one.

[1] [https://www.fujitsu.com/downloads/SUPER/primehpc-
fx700-datas...](https://www.fujitsu.com/downloads/SUPER/primehpc-
fx700-datasheet-en.pdf)

------
fock
and it's not like you would easily get 256 x86 cores in 4 units for the same
amount of cash

